# Sekonda chronograph 3017



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

On a wet bank holiday decided to have a sort through the safe and decided to give my old sekonda 3017 a bit of wrist time :thumbsup: had almost forgotten what a fantastic looking and iconic time piece these are :smile:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

mickey the brindle said:


> On a wet bank holiday decided to have a sort through the safe and decided to give my old sekonda 3017 a bit of wrist time :thumbsup: had almost forgotten what a fantastic looking and iconic time piece these are :smile:


A real beauty!

And a "safe" sais it all. I'm not quite at that level yet


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I love the old sekonda's.

Have a few of the cheapy one's from the seventies, all good imho. :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> I love the old sekonda's.
> 
> Have a few of the cheapy one's from the seventies, all good imho. :thumbsup:


I've had one on my wrist all weekend


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

As a firm collector of old and modern Sekonda watches, I am now looking for that model, mickey the brindle. What a beauty!


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

The watch in the images would probably benefit from a new crystal and a very light case polish but as far as i know it is all original , i suppose it opens up the old question to repair / renovate or to leave original with a with some age related defects ? personally i think its best left alone and enjoyed :smile:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

mickey the brindle said:


> The watch in the images would probably benefit from a new crystal and a very light case polish but as far as i know it is all original , i suppose it opens up the old question to repair / renovate or to leave original with a with some age related defects ? personally i think its best left alone and enjoyed :smile:


Good man! I am personally much more of a fan of things that have character beyond that created in the factory. Something that makes it yours, makes it unique. I see it as old watches are attractive because of the story of the watches manufacture, but also the human story associated with a watch. Who knows what this Seiko automatic I have has been through over the years, but i'm glad there are blemishes and such to remind me that this watch has been taken through the travels of life and has a history to it. Not some polished and perfect "as new" piece that could pass as new old stock.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I like that a lot. Looks great as it is...-)


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Very nice mickey I would keep it as it is a genuine honest watch :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice,here`s my trio...

*SEKONDAs, 19 JEWELS (Poljot Strela, cal. 3017),`MADE IN USSR` circa mid 1960s*

















:biggrin:


----------



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Very nice,here`s my trio...
> 
> *SEKONDAs, 19 JEWELS (Poljot Strela, cal. 3017),`MADE IN USSR` circa mid 1960s*
> 
> ...


WOW real beauty's..

How much are they ? I have looked on ebay and they are around $1000 / £650


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks, I don`t know how much they sell for these days & can`t remember what I paid for each of mine.


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice to see someone with a better idea on strap choice than me :thumbsup: they look great on those canvas straps .


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Sadly one of my favourite watches ( Sekonda 3017 ) has stopped working . wore it for a couple of days over Christmas and all ok , chronograph functions working and time keeping pretty spot on and then ....... it just stopped :sadwalk: . The limits of my watch repair knowledge are removing winding stems . crystal polish and quartz battery change so more of a wear and enjoy type than a repairer . Someone will probably put me right but i expected mechanical watches to show signs of a fault by loosing or gaining time . stopping and starting intermittently etc .

This leads me onto another subject as to who to use to repair one of my favourites , i live in Bedfordshire so would prefer someone local ish but could post . any suggestions and ballpark figure on cost ?

Lastly a happy new year to Roy and all the forum members :thumbsup:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i can recommend this man Steve did mine

http://www.rytetimewatchrepairs.co.uk/


----------



## kevin mckenzie (May 12, 2016)

Hi ,I was wondering if you know where I can source a crown and splindle for my strela 3017 as ive lost my crown and think the spindle may be broken ,

Thanks kev


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

There's a 3017 stem on eBay for about £12. You may just have to find a generic crown to fit onto it.


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

kevin mckenzie said:


> Hi ,I was wondering if you know where I can source a crown and splindle for my strela 3017 as ive lost my crown and think the spindle may be broken ,
> 
> Thanks kev



















You have PM.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## bf76 (May 11, 2016)

mickey the brindle said:


> The watch in the images would probably benefit from a new crystal and a very light case polish but as far as i know it is all original , i suppose it opens up the old question to repair / renovate or to leave original with a with some age related defects ? personally i think its best left alone and enjoyed


 Right, that would chromed brass, no?


----------



## Puddinghead (9 mo ago)

miroman said:


> http://s32.postimg.org/ac94nzkn5/tn_IMG_20160513_222316715.jpg http://s32.postimg.org/7wcs33dc1/tn_IMG_20160513_222350942.jpg
> 
> Hi I messaged you on eBay and you said to message you on here many thanks pat
> 
> Regards, Miro.


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Pat,

PM'd you


----------

